# 96 sentra won't crank wont start



## fantomasz (Jul 2, 2011)

Here is the story for my mother car.When I turn ignition key I heard click sound under dash and car wont turn over.Battery good.I tow car to shop and they say I need new starter.Ok,they replace starter and car was running for 1 week.After one week same problem,I turn key and engine won't crank.I remove ignition switch and car turn over when I use screwdriver to start engine.I install new ignition switch and again car won't turn over with key or with screwdriver.

So,good battery,all fuses ok,new starter ,new ignition switch and car won't turn over.I don't kow what to do now.

Anyone know what is the problem?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's impossible for anyone to know what the problem is unless some tests are made. You'll need to see if power exists at the starter signal wire (at the starter solenoid) when the key is turned to "start." If it does and the starter doesn't crank the engine, you need to replace the starter. If you don't have power there, you'll need to trace the loss of power in the circuit between the ignition switch and the starter.


----------



## fantomasz (Jul 2, 2011)

got power on starter,new starter installed week ago
today morning car crank and start but with screwdriver in ignition.
I thought the problem is in ignition switct but after I install new switch car wont start.even I install old switch car wont start.


I don't know how to diagnose so I ask on forum


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just because a starter is new, doesn't necessarily mean it's good, especially if it's an aftermarket reman. starter and not a genuine Nissan reman. I thought I explained what you needed to do, but I guess I'll have to elaborate some more. First, you'll need a 12 volt test lamp, available at most auto parts stores and many department stores, Sears, Lowes and such. At the starter, there is a thin wire, black with a yellow stripe (A/T) or black with white stripe (M/T). This wire receives power from the ignition switch when the ignition switch is turned to start via the inhibitor relay (A/T) or shift interlock relay (M/T). So, if you are turning the key to "start" and the starter does not crank the engine, perform this test: unplug the gray harness connector for the thin wire (B/Y or B/W, depending on trans) at the starter solenoid. Connect the lead of the 12 v. test light to a ground point on the engine or chassis. At the female side of the harness connector, which leads to the harness, touch the test light probe to the terminal in the harness connector (you will probably have to do this from under the car). Have someone turn the ignition switch to "start." The test light should illuminate. If it does illuminate, reconnect the harness connectors and see if the starter cranks the engine when the ignition is turned to "start." If it doesn't start, replace the starter assy. If, during the test, the test light did NOT illuminate, the starting system circuit will need to be tested. This will vary depending on what transmission you have, whether you have cruise control or not, and whether you have a theft warning system or not. Because of the variables, I would suggest you get a wiring diagram for your system if you need to go this route.


----------



## taddreese (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't know if you ever got this fixed, but if you have a manual - look at the bottom of your clutch for the little switch down there. There will be a square piece of metal with a hole in the center that pushes down the switch when the clutch is pushed all the way down. If your car is like mine, the piece of plastic is gone from the hole, so nothing pushes the switch down so the car won't start. Glue / tape something solid and super thin to cover the hole (I used a small square of aluminum) and test it out. Otherwise, try replacing the switch - its the neutral safety switch.


----------



## mhlanga (Jan 3, 2017)

I have the same problem with my 2001 Nissan Sentra 1.8L GXE. It has been running with a jumper on the inhibitor relay socket for 4 years. I have tried on multiple occasions to find the problem but I cannot. I changed the ignition switch, neutral safety switch and inhibitor relay - no joy.


----------

